# OT: This question is for the regulars. How long have you all been on here?



## AmazingGrace (Mar 24, 2006)

Who's been on here the longest?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

That's a easy question, you can look at the "join date" right under each person's username. 

MRC's definitely been around the longest. I joined back in Aug 2003.... wow, time flies.... 

Btw, plssss mark threads like this at OT next time, would save us mods a lot of trouble, thx


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

MRC has definetly been on here the longest. I remember when his username was "The franchise" and "Ming Bling" 


I think my sister and I have been on here the second longest. :smile: Respect that :wink:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I think the former Mod of this board--"Hollis" gotta be the one who's around the longest but he hasn't posted here for a very long time


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Oh yeah! I remember him. :smile:


:sigh: Those were the good ole days


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> I think the former Mod of this board--"Hollis" gotta be the one who's around the longest but he hasn't posted here for a very long time


well as you said, he's not around anymore :sour: 

I remember we had a really controversial guy around here, decent poster on the Houston board but started stuff up everywhere else and eventually got banned.... was that Jewel if I remember correctly?

We had a few Chinese posters venture in and out of here as well.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> I remember we had a really controversial guy around here, decent poster on the Houston board but started stuff up everywhere else and eventually got banned.... was that Jewel if I remember correctly?


yeah, Jewel or sth like that and that guy was banned several times (with several accounts of course). I like his posts on this board though


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

wow im a rookie compared to some of you vets, i shall respect you for that :worship:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

<---------- That's how long I've been on. :biggrin: 
May '03. Almost 3 years.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> <---------- That's how long I've been on. :biggrin:
> May '03. Almost 3 years.


Stac, we were definetly the first girls on.


----------



## AmazingGrace (Mar 24, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> wow im a rookie compared to some of you vets, i shall respect you for that :worship:



If you are a rookie, then I havent even been drafted. 

Twins, are you guys identical?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

AmazingGrace said:


> If you are a rookie, then I havent even been drafted.
> 
> Twins, are you guys identical?


No.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

October 2005 BIA..
LOL im a noob but oh well. I was sitting around and wondered if there were any decent sized message boards dedicated to basketball and i ended up here 

Been active and i check it out atleast 5 times a day..

:banana:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> No.


proove it :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i cant believe its been a year since i started coming here. didnt register til may, but i showed up around this time last year. wow... doesnt seem like its been that long.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> proove it :biggrin:


No.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> No.


damn i tried :laugh:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I've only been on here a couple months.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> I've only been on here a couple months.


thanks to me.....LoL


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I've been here for 1 year and 10 days!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

october 2002 for me.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> thanks to me.....LoL


yeah. your recruiting got me here.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I wish I had known about this place earlier.. though until Chuck made it to the NBA I wasn't that interested in pro ball. But even some of the College forums are good. A-10 is really active and the SEC board was there during the college tourneys. Oh if I could only turn back time! LOL


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I've been reading the thread for a long time, but I decided to join as the Join Date shown. Reason is that this is a nice forum to worth stick around. Everybody should stay. Peace.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i dont think ive been here for longer than a month... if i have it musta been like 35 days or sumthing


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Lurking for like a year, then started posting. :shy:


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Less than a year, but didnt start posting much until feburary i think


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

less than a year here too, but advancing quite proficiently.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

OT: *I've been Reppin' the hell out of yall*,lol......."yall" being everybody who post in the Rockets forum, as it says in the sig...So don't be surprised to see your Rep power sky-_rocket_...
Dont worry AmazingGrace..im workin' on yours. I cant stand to see you with 0 Rep Power..People, please help!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

OT: *I've been Reppin' the hell out of yall*,lol......."yall" being everybody who post in the Rockets forum, as it says in the sig...So don't be surprised to see your Rep power sky-_rocket_...
Dont worry AmazingGrace..im workin' on yours. I cant stand to see you with 0 Rep Power..People, please help!



jworth said:


> yeah. your recruiting got me here.


Back on topic: yea, i am a great recruiter. :banana:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

im proud to say ive reached the 1000 post mark and join the "exclusive club" :biggrin: 

ps - this was my 1001st post


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

That's pretty slow. I passed that a while ago, and I registered after you.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> That's pretty slow. I passed that a while ago, and I registered after you.


well my rep is higher than you, so my posts are more meaningful lol :biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I just realized I have 400+ posts already... soon yall can tell me to "shut up" lol cause I talk too much!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

You guys are groupies! :smile: I've been on here way longer than most of yall and yall have waaaaaaay more post than I do. Meh!!




Hahahahaha!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> You guys are groupies! :smile: I've been on here way longer than most of yall and yall have waaaaaaay more post than I do. Meh!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont Hate the Playa, Hate The Game....lol


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> Dont Hate the Playa, Hate The Game....lol




Kinda hate the playa and the game :wink:













Meh!!


----------



## AmazingGrace (Mar 24, 2006)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Kinda hate the playa and the game :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:laugh: You crack me up with the meh Tracielovescomets



You guys know you havent been on here browsing before the day you registered! Liers!! :biggrin:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> No.


 Why are you so reluctant to post your pictures? You must be hiding something...


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Why didnt you post your picture Demiloy?



Who knows, we could be hiding something...but YOU would never know. :wink:










Meh!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Meh? I thought only I say "meh"! Tracie you are too cool....


----------



## AmazingGrace (Mar 24, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> Why are you so reluctant to post your pictures? You must be hiding something...




Whats with the love/hate relationship Tracie and Demily?


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Meh? I thought only I say "meh"! Tracie you are too cool....





:biggrin: You're cool too Yao Mania


To answer your question Grace, its more hate than love....on his part.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> :biggrin: You're cool too Yao Mania
> 
> 
> To answer your question Grace, its *more* hate than *love*....on his part.


does this mean there is also some love sentiment between u guys? :wink:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> does this mean there is also some love sentiment between u guys? :wink:



No Meh! The dude hates me...but whatever


I love you though kisstherim...you're always nice :smile:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Demiloy said:


> Why are you so reluctant to post your pictures? You must be hiding something...



Because I choose not to. Maybe I'm hiding something, maybe I'm not.  You'll never know jerk! 


Man I hate stupid people! :curse:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Because I choose not to. Maybe I'm hiding something, maybe I'm not.  You'll never know jerk!
> 
> 
> Man I hate stupid people! :curse:




Hahaha! We should "double-team" him. He might get us mixed up, wouldnt be the first time:wink: I told ya Stac, this board has changed alot.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> I love you though kisstherim...you're always nice :smile:


why I am NOT surprised? :angel:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Because I choose not to. Maybe I'm hiding something, maybe I'm not.  *You'll never know jerk! *
> 
> Man I hate stupid people! :curse:


you called him a jerk, LOL!! :cheers:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Meh? I thought only I say "meh"! Tracie you are too cool....


i know _plenty_ who use/have used meh. i used to say it a lot. i think most people who have watched the simpsons have used it at some point.

i got too lazy to say "meh." it got replaced with something that resembles a grunt.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Why didnt you post your picture Demiloy?


I plead not guilty...on account of being a minor. :angel:



> Whats with the love/hate relationship Tracie and Demily?


She hates me, and I...err, thinks she acts funny. 

PS- There's an "o" in my name.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

[email protected]! 


Hahaha I've been angry at a kid. Thanks for making my day kid. :biggrin:


----------



## AmazingGrace (Mar 24, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> I plead not guilty...on account of being a minor. :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was typing too fast. You seem to hate her IMO.:uhoh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> [email protected]!
> 
> 
> Hahaha I've been angry at a kid. Thanks for making my day kid. :biggrin:


hey, just saw ur new sig, did u use some translation tool to transalte sth like this?:

"Hey, my name is Tracie

Yao Mania and Kisstherim rule"

:wink:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> hey, just saw ur new sig, did u use some translation tool to transalte sth like this?:
> 
> "Hey, my name is Tracie
> 
> ...





Yup! Does it sound right in chinese?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

LOL I was wondering what "Yao Crazy" means :laugh:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> LOL I was wondering what "Yao Crazy" means :laugh:






How do you say Mania in Chinese?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

AmazingGrace said:


> I was typing too fast. You seem to hate her IMO.:uhoh:


 She's the one who blew the whole thing out of proportion. I made a rookie mistake and and confused her with her sister, and then she got all huffed up about it. 

Pimped Out was the one who called her a slut, not me.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> She's the one who blew the whole thing out of proportion. I made a rookie mistake and and confused her with her sister, and then she got all huffed up about it.
> 
> Pimped Out was the one who called her a slut, not me.


no, that was you. i just said it was one of those thing everyone just thinks, and no one says.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I said "sh has a crush on everbody". I never said slut in my post, nor was I thinking it. You mentioned to dirty word. :laugh:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> Pimped Out was the one who called her a slut, not me.





Pimped Out said:


> no, that was you. i just said it was one of those thing everyone just thinks, and no one says.


:argue:.............:rofl: :cheers: :laugh:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow this is a weird thread...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> How do you say Mania in Chinese?


why do u have to translate the username into Chinese as well instead of just keeping it that way?? :raised_ey 

And the more accurate translation could be:

" 嘿,我的名字是 Tracie

Yao Mania和kisstherim 最牛!" 

(I am just talking about the right translation, it doesnt mean I agree with what u said :wink: )


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> why do u have to translate the username into Chinese as well instead of just keeping it that way?? :raised_ey
> 
> And the more accurate translation could be:
> 
> ...




Mkay....I think


Its okay PO and Demiloy...I forgive yall...meh!







Life goes on...drama I love it!! :wink:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Wow this is a weird thread...


 I concur.



> Its okay PO and Demiloy...I forgive yall...meh!


Thank you...meh.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Pfff.


----------

